# PC users !!!!!!! C'est ici que ça se passe !



## Jean_Luc (1 Mars 2004)

Quand, sur certains forums PC, j'ai "la solution qui tue", au lieu de poster directement sur le forum en question, je vais mettre la mention : "J'ai la solution ... venez la chercher dans le Bar de MacGeneration ... hihi" ..."
Faut bien bichonner les futurs switchers et faire un peu de pub pour notre site préféré !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







---------------------------------------------------
Alors, pour Marc et Daniel qui ne réussissent plus à ouvrir leur panneau de configuration sous Windows 2000, voilà la solution :
Avec la fonction recherche de fichiers, vous recherchez tous les fichiers avec l'extension .pcl (Winnt/System32).
Vous double-cliquez sur tous les fichiers .pcl un par un !
Quand vous tombez sur un fichier .pcl qui provoque un message d'erreur, vous le renommez en .old - vous faites ce processus jusqu'au dernier fichier .pcl et, comme par magie, votre panneau de config sera de nouveau accessible !
Pas de problèmes ! les fichiers .pcl entrainant ce type de plantages sont souvent générés lors de l'installation de drivers de cartes graphiques - ils sont inutiles au bon fonctionnement de ladite carte...
-------------------------------------------------------
On dit : "Merci MacGé !!!!!"
Arfffff !!!


----------



## Luc G (1 Mars 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Quand, sur certains forums PC, j'ai "la solution qui tue", au lieu de poster directement sur le forum en question, je vais mettre la mention : "J'ai la solution ... venez la chercher dans le Bar de MacGeneration ... hihi" ..."
> Faut bien bichonner les futurs switchers et faire un peu de pub pour notre site préféré !!!



Jean-Luc Séguéla, bonjour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS. Tu vas mettre l'aide en ligne de SAP dans le bar ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PPS. Les techniques de floodage font des progrés tous les jours. Aarrfff !


----------



## Jean_Luc (1 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> PPS. Les techniques de floodage font des progrés tous les jours. Aarrfff !


...faut bien suivre son temps !!! Arff !!!


----------



## Alex666 (1 Mars 2004)

mdr jean thebig luc


----------



## Jean_Luc (1 Mars 2004)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> mdr jean thebig luc


...et puis, faut bien que ma "certification Microsoft" serve à quelque chose hein !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












ps : en fait, ce thread est un piège ... un cheval de troie pour attirer jeromemac ... dès qu'il entre, on le ligote et on ferme le thread !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Arffff !!!
Euh jeromemac ... c'est pour rire hein !


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> (...) ps : en fait, ce thread est un piège ... un cheval de troie pour attirer jeromemac ... dès qu'il entre, on le ligote et on ferme le thread !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je vais vous aider, voici votre matériel. Faites-en bon usage.


----------



## Jean_Luc (1 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je vais vous aider, voici votre matériel. Faites-en bon usage.


Euh ! quelque chose me dit qu'on va pas aller loin avec ça !!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mars 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! quelque chose me dit qu'on va pas aller loin avec ça !!!!!



Arf... bien vu... c'était des vieux préservatifs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je vais voir si Flat peut faire quelque chose...


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

Bon alors je me lance mais pas taper... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voila moi le Pc c'est pas trop mon truc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mon probleme:

Soit le Pc portable de ma copine, un Compaq serie 700 (AMD 1.2, 20 Go) sur Win Xp Pro

Il plante (cad la souris se géle, obliger de maintenir le bouton enfoncé pour redémarer) au bout de 10-15 min d'activté.

Je penchais pour un virus, MAJ de window$, de Norton 2004, leur trucs de pas redemarer la machine...
FixBlast, fixWelchia...
On a du tous le faire.

Ca plante toujours

Scan en ligne du DD par Mcaffe, Norton ca plante toujours.

Bon je prend mon courage à deux main:

Reboot avec le cd; Formatage NTFS non rapide:
-Nouvelle installation de Window$
-Installation des drivers
-MAJ de Window$
-Installation de Norton, MAJ, office...

Ah, ca marche, non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ca re-géle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alors un pote me dit, t'as rajouté de RAM? je lui dit oui, j'enleve la RAM, ca ne plante plus.

Je rebranche le modem ADSL (SAGEM Fast 800 USB), ca re-géle au bout de 10 min  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comprend rien, il n'est plus sous garantie donc si quelqu'un peut m'aider, je suis preneur


----------



## Jean_Luc (1 Mars 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Comprend rien, il n'est plus sous garantie donc si quelqu'un peut m'aider, je suis preneur


Salut chagregel ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai eu un problème un peu similaire avec un Acer Travelmate 800 sous XP Pro ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Plantages intempestifs (gel complet) et aléatoires ! Une fois c'était lors de l'utilisation de l'Explorer, une autre fois, lors de connexions bluetooth etc... ...
Comme toi, j'ai reformaté, réinstallé XP, les drivers etc...... peine perdue ... ça continuait ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En plus, je n'arrivais pas à installer certaines applis qui pourtant étaient compatibles XP... le CD bootait jusqu'à l'apparition du pavé "install" et puis, plus rien ... ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par expérience, j'ai viré XP et procédé à une clean install de Win 2000 Pro ... depuis, plus aucun problème !!!!!
Malheureusement, je ne sais toujours pas pourquoi j'avais ces problèmes avec XP ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas plus tard que le mois dernier, j'ai reçu une note du siège disant que le standard du groupe restait W2K en 2004 et que XP ne serait pas supporté par nos helpdesks ... doit quand meme y avoir une raison !!!
Je continue à te chercher une possible solution et je te tiens au courant !!!


----------



## aricosec (1 Mars 2004)

les interruptions sous windows de   1 a 15 sont aussi un facteur de problemes,le plug and play n'est pas toujours efficace,si deux perif ont la meme,ça cafouille,seul un petit tour dans le parametrage/system peut renseigner,il faut alors allouer a la main une interruption libre si il y
en a  une.le casse tete n'est pas toujours logiciel
.
petit interruption ,pépé arico


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

Je peux mettre un Win2K, ca ne changera pas grand chose à ma copine?

J'avais entendu parler de drivers, patchs...

Elle n'a besoins de rien (ah si, un ibook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Word pour ses cours, Ie, mp3 (pas beaucoup), photos et à la limite Excel.

Par contre, sur Win2K il n'y a pas le meme gestionaire d'images que sur Xp?


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> les interruptions sous windows de   1 a 15 sont aussi un facteur de problemes,le plug and play n'est pas toujours efficace,si deux perif ont la meme,ça cafouille,seul un petit tour dans le parametrage/system peut renseigner,il faut alors allouer a la main une interruption libre si il y
> en a  une.le casse tete n'est pas toujours logiciel
> .
> petit interruption ,pépé arico



Alors la, j'ai rien compris


----------



## aricosec (1 Mars 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Alors la, j'ai rien compris


et bien tu dit que tu as un modem,si tu as d'autes perifs(ce que tu ne dit pas)comme une souris externe ou autre chose ..e.t.c,si deux veulent la meme interruption machine,a un certain moment ça plante oblgatoirement
je ne connais pas ta config materielle et ne peut t'en dire plus,mais 20 ans les mains dans le cambouis matos PC me disait de te donner cette idée,va voir dans le system si tu n'a pas un conflit d'interruption
c q f d


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

On aura vraiment tout lu ici !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Moi, j'ai une R12 et j'ai la boite de vitesse qui saute... Vous pourriez po m'aider ?
J'ai un petit problème de freins aussi, mais tant qu'elle roule po hein, on va s'attaquer aux problèmes dans l'ordre, déjà la faire rouler, pour freiner on verra après.


----------



## Jean_Luc (1 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai une R12 et j'ai la boite de vitesse qui saute... Vous pourriez po m'aider ?


Dis à ta copine d'arreter de tripatouiller le pommeau ... après on s'étonne qu'elle saute (euh ! la boite hein, pas ta copine... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Jean_Luc (1 Mars 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> va voir dans le system si tu n'a pas un conflit d'interruption


en clair : vérifie tes ICQ (control panel / system / hardware / device manager) en principe, lorsque tu as un conflit entre deux ou plusieurs "périph", un point d'interrogation jaune apparait à coté du périphérique litigieux...


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

Heuuuu... C'est pas le pommeau, les vitesses sont au volant...


----------



## Jean_Luc (1 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuu... C'est pas le pommeau, les vitesses sont au volant...


Et pourquoi ce serait différent ?????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... t'as bien un pommeau (meme petit !) sur tes vitesses au volant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps : certain qu'il va me raconter qu'il a le frein à hauteur du rétroviseur si ça continue.....


----------



## Jean_Luc (1 Mars 2004)

Peut etre que si ta copine laissait ton frein tranquille pendant que tu roules, et bien ça sauterait moins .... Arfffffffffffff !!!!


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

Ah ben me voilà rassuré !! C'est donc pas la boite qui est morte, c'est juste une question de manipulation...


----------



## Jean_Luc (1 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben me voilà rassuré !! C'est donc pas la boite qui est morte, c'est juste une question de manipulation...


Ben vrai ça ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tiens, moi par exemple ... je croyais "qu'il" était mort, jusqu'à ce qu'on le manipule ...


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> en clair : vérifie tes ICQ (control panel / system / hardware / device manager) en principe, lorsque tu as un conflit entre deux ou plusieurs "périph", un point d'interrogation jaune apparait à coté du périphérique litigieux...



Non, non, ca je savais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et il n'y a que le modem de branché sur l'ordi (enfin y'a aussi le chargeur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Jean_Luc (1 Mars 2004)

Euh Nato ??? tu crois qu'on donne le bon exemple aux éventuels PC users qui débarqueraient ici ???


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

Parce qu'en plus faut donner des trucs ?


----------



## Mattiew (1 Mars 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors je me lance mais pas taper...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai un presario 710 de la même série  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..
J'suis désolé de te dire ca,mais c'est une cause perdu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Sur le papier,c'était à l'époque un portable assez chouette pour le budget,mais en pratique ce portable est une vrai merde (s'cuser le language)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..

Compaq à choisit les composantes au moindre prix en se contre foutant que la qualité soit au rendez-vous ,voila la source de notre problème commun  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

Dans ton cas particulier,vu que c'est un athlon 1.2 ghz,c'est la température..chauffe trop quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Le mien semble s'être calmé depuis ses débuts à rendre fou un saint,faut dire que je l'utilise plus que rarement pour autre chose que serveur de fichiers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..

Mettre winwin 2000 n'y changera rien et pourrait même empirer le problème (j'ai même essayé avec win98se pour voir si j'aurais un peu plus de jus dispo avec autre chose que "l'obèse" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ! 

Il est possible de mettre d'autres windows dessus,mais ce foutu portable semble avoir été concu pour Windows XP avec du matériel ou des pilotes un peu bidouillé par compaq..utiliser autre chose que son cd de restauration n'amène rien de bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... 

Perso,ce que je trouve le plus chiant maintenant,c'est quand je fais de la lecture de video divx..écran bleue garantie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Je remplace cette bouse par un PowerBook 12" en septembre prochain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

Désolé de pas être annonciateur de bonnes nouvelles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

Mattiew


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> Euh Nato ??? tu crois qu'on donne le bon exemple aux éventuels PC users qui débarqueraient ici ???




Je sais pas trop, j'ai toujours entendu dire que les PC users n'hésitaient pas à mettre les mains dans le moteur... Doivent être habiles depuis le temps !!


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas trop, j'ai toujours entendu dire que les PC users n'hésitaient pas à mettre les mains dans le moteur... Doivent être habilles depuis le temps !!



Pourtant hier soir tu l'as vue...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le Pc   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et la copine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Elle a vraiment l'air de mettre "les mains dans le moteur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

Mattiew a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un presario 710 de la même série
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arf, quand je vais lui dire ca, avec un petit "tu vois t'aurais un ibook... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

Vais passer un sale quart d'heure moi


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant hier soir tu l'as vue...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça, en faisant médecine, elle va devoir finir par y mettre les mains, c'est qu'une question de temps... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Reste à faire gaffe qu'elle ramène pas trop de TP à la maison, les bistouris ça coupe (nan john big luc, c'est pas une nouvelle recette de riz cantonais) !!


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça, en faisant médecine, elle va devoir finir par y mettre les mains, c'est qu'une question de temps...



On parle moteur ou cambouis????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ok, je sors


----------



## Jean_Luc (1 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> les bistouris ça coupe


... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tiens, ça me donnerait bien des idées pour un nouveau NKK plus "technique" que les autres... faudra que je me documente... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...Nephou ! réunion demain matin à 10 H et ramène un kit de bistouris bien sanglants (ps : si tu ne trouves pas de sanglants, ramènes en avec arffffffffffffff !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## Fulvio (1 Mars 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> ...Nephou ! réunion demain matin à 10 H et ramène un kit de bistouris bien sanglants (ps : si tu ne trouves pas de sanglants, ramènes en avec arffffffffffffff !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y a quand même un truc de bien avec les pc, c'est qu'ils ont des bistouris avec deux boutons et une molette.

Nan, je disais ça uniquement pour ramener le fil dans le sujet.


----------



## Jean_Luc (1 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a quand même un truc de bien avec les pc, c'est qu'ils ont des bistouris avec deux boutons et une molette.


... mieux vaut deux boutons et une molette que deux mouflons et une boulette, sauf, bien entendu, si on a très très faim !!!!!!


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

Vous avez rien a me proposer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?
Je peux le déposer ou sinon ? (le portable)

Elle en a quand meme besoins pour taper ses cours et j'ai pas trop les moyens de lui payer un ibook


----------



## Fulvio (1 Mars 2004)

Bah, si tu peux pas remplacer le pc de ta copine par un iBook, remplace ta copine à pc par une copine à iBook.

(Aïe, non, pas la tête !)


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Bah, si tu peux pas remplacer le pc de ta copine par un iBook, remplace ta copine à pc par une copine à iBook.
> 
> (Aïe, non, pas la tête !)
























Ah ben nan alors !! A part son PC en rade, elle m'a l'air très avenante la copine de chagregel... Elle a même po eu peur d'alem, c'est dire !!


----------



## Jean_Luc (1 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Elle a même po eu peur d'alem, c'est dire !!








 ... aveugle et sourde en meme temps ... c'est triste quand meme pour cette fille ...


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben nan alors !! A part son PC en rade, elle m'a l'air très avenante la copine de chagregel... Elle a même po eu peur d'alem, c'est dire !!



Avenante.. non mais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












			
				Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> ... aveugle et sourde en meme temps ... c'est triste quand meme pour cette fille ...



On peut pas etre parfaite


----------



## nato kino (1 Mars 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Avenante.. non mais



Oui, tu as raison, c'est moins dangereux de dire que c'est un thon, ça te laisse une chance que la taupe naine lui saute pas dessus un jour !!


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

Bon le sujet de ce message n'est pas 
"Alèm et la copine de chagregel" mais
"PC users !!!!!!! C'est ici que ça se passe ! "  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Et vlan, dans les dents... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc, si vous tenez à ce que je garde ma copine,

Aidez moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Faut que ce soir j'arrive avec un autre truc que "ton Pc, il est à chier et foutu "


----------



## Nephou (1 Mars 2004)

Jean_Luc a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je demande à Marie de faire des emprunts en ortho ou dans le sac à dos SMUR et je reviens vers toi ;-)


----------



## Fulvio (1 Mars 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Faut que ce soir j'arrive avec un autre truc que "ton Pc, il est à chier et foutu "



Ben c'est malin, ça ! Lier la survie de son couple à la stabilité d'un pc, tsss... Et pourquoi pas lui dire : "chérie, je te promets qu'il fera froid cet été !" ?


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> "chérie, je te promets qu'il fera froid cet été !" ?



Pas con je vais essayé, je te tiens au courrant


----------



## Nephou (1 Mars 2004)

Jean-Luc : un rough  (jvais demander une augmentation moi)


----------



## Mattiew (1 Mars 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez rien a me proposer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai oublié de poser une question : y a une barette de ram en plus que celle soudé à la carte-mère 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !??

Si oui,je préfères te prévenir que les presario 7xx ne prennent pas vraiment autre chose que de la ram "compaq" (probablement qu'ils ont modifiés quelques resistances pour pas qu'on puisses acheter autre chose que leur ram 3x le prix courant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...

Si non...ben t'es dans les choux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!

Mattiew


----------



## chagregel (1 Mars 2004)

Y'avais mais je l'ai enlevé du coup.

Je penche pour une idée que tu m'as donnée, 

Tu parles des Cd d'installation que je n'ai pas. elle a acheté le portable chez Ze Store et quand je lui ai demandé les cd originaux, elle m'a donné une version de Window$ originale mais pas les cd Compaq.

Du coup je suis allé sur le site choper les drivers


----------



## purestyle (2 Mars 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors je me lance mais pas taper...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bizarre du temps où j'avais XP, c'était l'appli qui plante, mais pas le systeme qui freeze. La souris c'est une USB ou port "souris" ? D'après ton thread ce sont des périphériques extérieurs qui font geler l'OS.
Je ne m'y connais pas spécialement en portable, mais sur les tours, certaines imcompatibilités hardware se réglaient en updatant et flashant le BIOS de la carte mère, voire en tripotant celui ci.


----------



## chagregel (2 Mars 2004)

Non il n'y a pas de souris, elle se sert du trackpad.

hier j'ai bidouillé dans le poste de travail 
Dans le gestionnaire de peri^pheriques,
En "Affichant les peripheriques caches", je suis tombé sur un ! jaune intitullé "Serial".

Dans l'enregistreur d'evenements, les erreurs proviennent du port USB.









C'est compliqué quand meme tout ca...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin..

Je penche pour un driver spécifique de certains composants de la carte mére que Window$ ne trouve pas sur les cd originaux.

Ma copine a retrouvé le cd "Restor Compaq" mais quand j'essaye de rebouter avec, il affiche un message d'erreur.

La, je suppose ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) que c'est parcqu'avec Xp pro j'ai formaté en NTFS et il veut du Fat32...

Vous suivez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ???

Bon derniere solution (a moins que quelqu'un ai une meilleure idée):
-Reformatage avec le cd d'Xp Pro en Fat32
-Réinstallation d'Xp Pro
-Restor avec le Cd de Compaq (du coup migration vers Xp Home)
-Mise à niveau vers Xp Pro (j'ai la licence je vais pas m'en priver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Vous en pensez quoi???


----------



## nato kino (2 Mars 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Vous en pensez quoi???



Qu'il est bientôt midi... On mange où ?


----------



## Jean_Luc (2 Mars 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Vous en pensez quoi???








 ... que j'ai raison de détester XP Pro et les portables Compaq !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Au point ou tu en es, essaie ta manip !!! Désolé de ne pas pouvoir t'aider plus avant ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, et au risque de me répéter, j'ai fait une reinstall complète d'un Armada 7800 sous Win 2000 Pro il y a environ 3 mois, et depuis, plus aucun problème ... ...

Si ta manip échoue, tente quand meme le coup avec Win 2000 Pro ... on ne sait jamais !!!


----------



## bebert (2 Mars 2004)

Bon, moi j'ai un problème sérieux :

J'ai acheté des PC sous XP, j'ai installé de vieilles appli en "admin", mais les utilisateurs "non admin" ne peuvent pas faire fonctionner correctement le programme à cause des droits.

Je sais, tout le monde s'en fout, mais je pose la question ici au cas où. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















PS : Je suis sur le bon thread ?


----------



## Jean_Luc (2 Mars 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je sais, tout le monde s'en fout


----------



## chagregel (2 Mars 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je sais, tout le monde s'en fout, mais je pose la question ici au cas où.



Je suis pas d'ac. au contraire je trouve que ce sujet est une trés bonne idée.
Au moins ici, pas honte de pas savoir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le probleme des droits est le cas pour la gravure par exemple. 
il faut rechercher "Utilisation de la Stratégie de groupe" dans l'aide


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Mars 2004)

QUESTION 

Monsieur le responsable du service utilisateurs, 

Il y a un an et demi, j'ai changé ma version Fiancée7.0 par la version Épouse1.0 et j'ai observé que le programme a lancé une application inattendue appelée Bébé1.0, qui prend beaucoup d'espace sur mon disque dur. Dans la notice, cette application n'est pas mentionnée. 

D'autre part, Épouse1.0 s'auto-installe dans tous les autres programmes, et se lance automatiquement dès que j'ouvre n'importe quelle autre application, parasitant l'exécution de celle-ci. 

Des applications telles que Bière-entre-Copains10.3, Nuit-de-Bringue2.5 ou Dimanche-Foot 5.0 ne fonctionnent plus. 

De plus, de temps en temps, se lance un programme occulte (virus ?) appelé Belle-mère1.0 lequel, soit plante le système, soit fait que Épouse1.0 se comporte de manière totalement inattendue. Je n'arrive pas à désinstaller ce programme, et ceci est très irritant, surtout lorsque j'essaye d'exécuter l'application Dimanche-Câlin3.0. 

Il semblerait également que certaines fonctionnalités aient des bugs. Par exemple, la commande C:/Petite_pipe_du_samedi.EXE qui ne s'active jamais. 

J'envisage de revenir au programme que j'avais avant, Fiancée7.0, mais le processus de désinstallation de Épouse1.0 me semble fort complexe, et je ne mesure encore pas bien les risques que cela peut comporter pour les autres applications comme Bébé1.0, qui je l'avoue est très convivial. 

Pouvez-vous m'aider ? 

Un utilisateur démoralisé


----------



## bebert (11 Mars 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Le probleme des droits est le cas pour la gravure par exemple.
> il faut rechercher "Utilisation de la Stratégie de groupe" dans l'aide



Ah au fait, merci à chagregel pour l'info !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci à Jean_Luc d'avoir ouvert ce thread ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et merci à Finn_Atlas pour l'avoir remonté !


----------



## chagregel (16 Mars 2004)

Alors voila les news pour le Compaq:

J'ai appelé la Hotline et j'ai tout compris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1) Le portables Compaq ne sont compatible qu'avec les cd Originaux car ils contiennent des driver spécifiques
2)Il faut forcement conserver la partition de "restauration" sur le Disque Dur (NB: 2Go sur un 20 Go qui en Fait 18 en réel donc 16 Go utilisables moins 4Go de système soit 12 Go  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

J'attend les cd qui doivent arriver par la poste... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 donc, mes préconisations:

1)Si tu veux un Pc, achète un Mac
2)Si tu as un problème avec un Pc, achète un Mac
3)Si tu as un Pc, vends le pour un Mac... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non sérieux, ils font c****r ces vendeurs de Pc a mettre leur partition et leurs drivers foireux.


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Mars 2004)

Aprés t'es pas obligé de le planter tous les 15 jours ton PC...

Faut lire les bonnes pratiques.


----------



## gribouille (17 Mars 2004)

savent pas lire... sont encore à l'âge de têter des ergots en plastique


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Mars 2004)

arrête tu m'excites...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Aprés t'es pas obligé de le planter tous les 15 jours ton PC...
> 
> Faut lire les bonnes pratiques.



Toutafé. En le reformatant une fois par semaine, aucun problème.


----------



## chagregel (18 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Aprés t'es pas obligé de le planter tous les 15 jours ton PC...
> 
> Faut lire les bonnes pratiques.


T'as lu le sujet ou juste une phrase pour répondre ?


----------

